# 499 NH Haybine Pump 540 vs 1000



## MGBLACKANGUS (May 1, 2021)

Looking at a 499, the seller has a 540 splined pump and inserted a adapter to run at 1000 off the tractor, I wanna run it at 540, am i going to have problems after hes done this? Is there a way to change these pump speeds or need a different pump?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

1st question that comes to mind is did the PO do that to be able to run the tractor at reduced RPMs, and not actually grossly over-speed the pump?


----------

